# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  israil''in Ankara''yı vurma

## iputisamo

İsrail''in Ankara''yı vurma planı! - Hasan Demir 

Türkiye''nin asıl problemi İran''ın elindeki İsrail''i vurabilecek silahlar değil, Türkiye''nin askeri açıdan İsrail''e bağımlı olması ve İsrail''in Türkiye''yi vurabilecek silahlara ve nükleer güce sahip olmasıdır. üünkü İsrail''in parlamento kapısında Türk topraklarını da içine alan Arz-ı Mev''ud haritası çakılıdır ve o İsrail''in devlet adamları, "Ankara hedeflerimiz arasındadır!" deme cüretini göstermişlerdir.

Peki, niçin İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı''nın İsrail askerlerine Türkiye''nin atış alanı haline getirilme teklifine anında ve kesin olarak hayır cevabı verilmiyor ve niye Türk Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı uçağına atlayıp İsrail''e ziyaretlerde bulunuyor?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
İran''ın elinde İsrail''i vurabilecek füzeler varmış ve İran nükleer silah yapmaya bugün her günkünden biraz daha yakınmışğ 

- Eee, bana ne!

Böyle olduğu içindir ki Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök''ün daveti üzerine Türkiye''ye bir günlük ziyarette bulunan İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı Korgeneral Halutz, İsrailli komandoların Hakkari ve Bolu Dağı Komando Tugayları ve üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı birimlerinde Mehmetçikle birlikte eğitim yapmaları talebinde bulunmuşğ

Bu ne demektir?

Bu, Irak''ın kuzeyinde PKK''ya hamilik yapan ve Barzani unsurlarını silah, araç ve gereçlerle teçhiz edip eğiten MOSSAD''dan sonra, İsrail ordusunun Türkiye''yi içerden vurması demektir. Vurmasa bile bu, İsrail tarafından Türkiye''nin İran''ın hedefi haline getirilmesi, yani Türkiye''yi İran''a vurdurtması demektir. Zaten İsrail jetleri Konya üzerinde yaptıkları uçuşlarla pilotlarını Türk topraklarında birer ölüm makinesi haline getiriyor. Bu yetmedi de şimdi bir de Bolu Dağı, Hakkari Tugayları ile üzel Kuvvetler İsrail askerinin eğitim alanı ve kışlası haline mi getirilecek?

İran''ın elinde İsrail''i vuracak füzeler varsa bundan Türkiye niye tedirgin olsun? ABD şahinlerinin başı Dickh Cheney, "Irak''ı, İsrail''i korumak için işgal ettik!" itirafında bulunduktan sonra, Türkiye şimdi İsrail''in güvenliği için ABD ile birlikte İran''a mı saldıracak, yahut İsrail''in hatırı için İstanbul''unu, Ankara''sını, Diyarbakır''ını hedef haline getirerek İran''ın dikkatini Telaviv''den Türk topraklarına mı kaydıracak? Türkiye için mesele bu kadar basit olabilir mi? üünkü aynı İsrail''in bir kendi parlamentosunun kapısına harita olarak çaktığı bir "Arz-ı Mev''ud" ideali var. Yine aynı İsrail yetkililerinin Türkiye''nin Toroslarına kadar hedefleri içerisinde olduğunu açıklayan, Ankara''nın ilgi alanları içinde bulunduğunu küstahça söyleyen devlet adamları olmamış mıydı? 

Hal böyleyken İran''ın elindeki İsrail''i vurabilecek füzeler Ankara''yı ancak sevindirmeli ve Türkiye bu durumda İsrail''in yanında değil İran''ın arkasında durmalı. Neymiş efendim İran o füzeleri gün olur Türkiye''ye çevirebilirmiş. Bu ifadeler ancak İsrail uşaklarının Türk''ün aklı ile alay eden ifadeleridir. İran bunu niye yapsın? Sonra İran''ın elinde İsrail''i vurabilecek silahlar varsa İsrail''in elinde de İran''ı vurabilecek silahlar var, peki İsrail''in elindeki silahlar niye mesele haline getirilmiyor? üstelik o İsrail Irak''ta Türkiye''nin kırmızı çizgilerini mosmor eden Barzani''ye arka çıkıyor ve üstelik o İsrail Fırat ve Dicle''ye kadar uzanan toprakların kendine Tanrı tarafından vaat edildiğine inanıyor ve üstelik o İsrail, "Ankara hedeflerimiz arasında" açıklamasını yapmış bir İsrail..

Neymiş efendim, İsrail dostmuş. Bunu söyleyene de buna inana da yazıklar olsun. Bu kafalara halkı Müslüman veya rejimi İslam olan bütün ülkeler düşman, Batılı yahut Siyonist bütün ülke ve kafalar dostğ Evet, bu kafalara göre ABD dost, Avrupa dost, İsrail dost. Hatta bunlar hem dost., hem müttefik. Daha da ötesi, bunlar "stratejik ortak". İyi de Türkiye böylesine güçlü ve bu kadar çok dostu varken, ekonomik, siyasi, ticari, sanayi ve askeri olarak niye kafasına çuval geçirilmiş durumda? Bunlar dost da İran mı düşman? Türkiye''nin iç ve dış borcu, Türkiye''nin sanayi ve ticarette, askeri araç ve gereçlerde kendinden küçük ülkelere bağımlı hale gelmesi ve herkesten merhamet dilenir duruma düşmesi İran yahut diğer Müslüman ülkeler yüzünden mi?

Ve Türkiye''de Atatürkçülüğün ruhunu Müslüman ülke ve Müslüman aklı mı bu topraklardan sildi, şekilden ibaret hale getirdi, yoksa Batı misyonerleri ve Siyonist-Mason aklı mı? Türkiye''yi gerçekten sevenler ve gerçekten Atatürk denildiğinde gözleri nemlenenler Kubilay hadisesinde gösterdikleri hassasiyetleri niye Atatürk''ün gerçek katilleri söz konusu olduğunda esirger hale geliyorlar?

Tekrar ediyor ve çok net söylüyorum..

İran''ın İsrail''i vurabilecek kapasitede olması Türk''ün ve Türkiye''nin meselesi değildir. Bu mesele, İsrail''in ve Irak''ı İsrail''in güvenliği için işgal ettiklerini açıkça dile getiren ABD''nin meselesidir. Bu meseleye Türk topraklarını İsrail askerlerine eğitim için açarak, yahut İran''ı vurmak isteyen İsrail ve ABD ile birlikte hareket ederek Türkiye''yi bir şekilde bu meseleye karıştıranlar Türkiye''yi İsrail''in hatırına hedef haline getiren basiretsizler olarak tarihe geçeceklerdir..

Türkiye''nin asıl problemi İran''ın elindeki İsrail''i vurabilecek silahlar değil, Türkiye''nin askeri açıdan İsrail''e bağımlı olması ve İsrail''in Türkiye''yi vurabilecek silahlara ve nükleer güce sahip olmasıdır. üünkü İsrail''in parlamento kapısında Türk topraklarını da içine alan Arz-ı Mev''ud haritası çakılıdır ve o İsrail''in devlet adamları, "Ankara hedeflerimiz arasındadır!" deme cüretini göstermişlerdir.

Peki, niçin İsrail Genelkurmay Başkanı''nın İsrail askerlerine Türkiye''nin atış alanı haline getirilme teklifine anında ve kesin olarak hayır cevabı verilmiyor ve niye Türk Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı uçağına atlayıp İsrail''e ziyaretlerde bulunuyor?

Yoksa, serveti ve mazisi karanlık Yahudi Soros''un dediği gibi, Türkiye''nin artık ihraç edecek ordusundan başka bir şeyi kalmadı da ondan mı?

İsrail, Komando Alaylarımız ve üzel Kuvvetler''imize sızdığında buralardan elde ettiği istihbaratı Diyarbakır''a göz dikmiş Irak''ın kuzeyindeki yeni oluşumla ve onu destekleyen ABD ile paylaşmayacak mıdır?


Kaynak: http://www.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr/ya...=12&altid=6369

----------

